# Patriots Cheerleader Poses For Sports Illustrated



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

New England Patriots cheerleader Meghan White poses for the cover of Sports Illustrated's Swimsuit Issue. Stewart Shining/Sports lllustrated

BOSTON (WBZ) ― A New England Patriots cheerleader is featured in this year's Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Issue.

Meghan White posed for the magazine that hit the newsstands on Tuesday.

Originally from Manchester, N.H., the local beauty is the only Patriots cheerleader featured in the issue.

The swimsuit spread includes 10 other NFL cheerleaders.

*Click here* to see more photos of Meghan from Sports Illustrated.

http://wbztv.com/patriots/Meghan.White.sports.2.654536.html


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

One of my former DARE students, Crystal Thompson from Sunderland is a Patriots Cheerleader. Nice to see local kids making it in the big leagues.


----------

